# Stanley C557MP Plane?



## waynep

Hi All,

I am thinking about starting to collect some tools for a small woodworking shop. I like using hand tools, and won't have the space or money for tables saw, and all the large power tools. My wife likes to browse flea markets and the other day I ran into a display with a lot of older tools. Among them was a Stanley C557MP plane. It has a fluted bottom. It appears to be in great shape. Everything works on it, the blade looks good, the adjusting lever works, the lever cap (i think thats the name) works good. If I recall right, they wanted $39 for it. 

Is this plane a decent one? One that would work correctly or is this a piece of junk to begin with??

Wayne


----------



## john sayles

This is not a good plane -- it is most likely from the '80s -- long after the decline of Stanley quality began.

The planes you want - and are most likely to encounter -- will have Bailey embossed somewhere on the casting and will have model numbers like "No 5" or "No 7". 

Don W -- a frequent poster on this forum -- has a nice primer on his site:
http://www.timetestedtools.com/home.html


----------



## waynep

Thank you. I will read through his web site.


----------

